# AF-exact symptoms and still BFP?



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

36 hours to go - if I'll be brave enough to actually take the HPT  - and getting very nervous.  

Has anyone of you had AF-symptoms - and with that I mean the exact same symptoms you usually get before AF (and not just "AF-like symptoms") and still gotten a BFP?

Sorry for getting detailed, normally my digestive system incl bowel movements act in specific ways during the different steps of my cycle - apart from other symptoms like AF cramps. Might be due to my Crohns. And this time, just as last time (BFN), I got the same bowel symptoms as I usually do before my AF.

Have anyone else gotten the exact same symptoms you normally get before AF and still gotten a BFP?


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I actually emailed a freind before OTD saying I was sure AF was on the way but got a BFP, I had proper period like pains & that heavy feeling at the top of my legs

Fingers crossed for you hon


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes hun, both times, was convinced af was going to show up. Good luck


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh, you have no idea how glad I am to hear that! Feels a lot better now!  

It's funny how you act totally   during 2ww, especially the latter part of it, when your normally a cool person


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

It does well and truly mess with your mind and sanity! x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Have a read of these polls on Voting board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewresults

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

Good luck  
Natasha


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for the links Natasha!

Problem is that I'm not concerned about the AF pains (which I normally don't get that much of when having ordinary AF) - but more the other symptoms that I get right before AF that somehow are connected to my AF but not sure if they are classified as AF-symptoms (like getting a really upset and 'sour' stomach 3-4 days before AF).


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

All those symptoms can be a result of the progesterone support....I know it's not easy but you've not long to go before OTD so just keep the PMA...there's no way of knowing what's happening until you do that test !

AF and pg (and the drugs side effects) symptoms can all be pretty much the same.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

I know you are right!
Just trying to make myself believe that it might be BFP so that I'll have the courage and motivation to test. I'm supposed to test tomorrow morning but haven't even bought a HPT yet.


----------

